
Share and play any song in iMessage for free - lucasbuick
http://spinlist.fm/songshare
======
lucasbuick
We are really excited to introduce Spinlist SongShare today. It’s a really
fast and easy way to find a song and share it with someone. That’s it. No
accounts required. No sharing files. Just simple sharing of songs.

